# AOL embeded pics & attachment pics



## W C Cantrell (Apr 25, 2005)

I use Mac G3 Powerbook with 9.2 OS My son sends embeded pictures
which I am unable to open. Further, when he sends pics as an attachment
they are so large that a single face more then fills my screen. Need suggestions on how I can view these pictures or reduce their size.
Thanks. Winkcan at aol.com
edit: see post #3


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

Welcome to TSF.

Which tool/program are you using to view the pictures?


----------



## W C Cantrell (Apr 25, 2005)

*AOL embeded pics and attachment pictures*

YeeFam: I was trying to reply when AOL cut me off (not unusual) so I don't
know if my reply was actually posted. Anyhow, I am an amateur and so I
just use AOL's system. What tool/program should I be using?

Thanks. Winkcan at aol.com
edit: please don't post e-mail addy's in posts, or you'll get this :4spam:


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

Ok - try this
• Since you are getting the pictures as an attachment (which is good), save the attachments into a folder - and remember the name of the folder.
• On your computer, you should have an application called PictureViewer (from Quicktime). Use that application to open & view your pictures, you can make them larger, smaller, fit the screen, etc.

PictureViewer is located in your Applications/QuickTime folder.


----------



## W C Cantrell (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks a million,YeeFam, for the suggested use of Picture Viewer. It works
like a miracle and the pics are just the right size !!! That solves the problem
for attachments.......now if I can only get "embeded" pictures out in the
open. Mucho thanks.


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

Well, we are all really amateurs at this!

I am assuming you are using the email application from AOL. 

If so - 
• We will have to figure how to fix the problem by configuring the AOL email or
• Get you a different email application

Have you tried getting help from AOL?


----------



## W C Cantrell (Apr 25, 2005)

*AOL embeded pics & attachment pics*

Thanks again YeeFam
Yes,I contacted AOL Tech Support and they sent me 6 pages of things to do.
I have not yet completed their suggestions....but am working on it. Will let
you know.


----------

